# [Indian NR] Shivam Bansal Multiblind 22/25 cubes in 59:13!



## the super cuber (Jan 17, 2016)

Extremely Happy with this  

previous nr was my own 18/20 in 56:20,

second attempt at the same comp was 20/23 in 57:45, which is pretty good for me too 

ranked 14th in the world which is my best world rank for any event


----------



## Iggy (Jan 17, 2016)

Very nice! Hope you get the AsR soon


----------



## ZeshaaK (Jan 17, 2016)

Very impressive!


----------



## asacuber (Jan 17, 2016)

I already made a thread:
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?56826-Indian-NR-Shivam-Bansal-MBLD-22-25-59-13-00!

Gj tho, was waiting for the video!


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jan 17, 2016)

This is actually super amazing. Nice! I just don't get how you can store 25 cubes in your head at once, even if you forget 3 of them... woah it's magic


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 17, 2016)

amazing.....hope to get AsR and 20+ points soon


----------



## Berd (Jan 17, 2016)

Nice! Sup 25 next?


----------



## JZ (Jan 19, 2016)

GJ! Kaijun said next time he would try 30+ in mbf. Go for it!


----------



## the super cuber (Jan 19, 2016)

Iggy said:


> Very nice! Hope you get the AsR soon



Thanks a lot  


ZeshaaK said:


> Very impressive!



Thanks! 



asacuber said:


> I already made a thread:
> https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?56826-Indian-NR-Shivam-Bansal-MBLD-22-25-59-13-00!
> 
> Gj tho, was waiting for the video!



Yeah, thanks 



JustinTimeCuber said:


> This is actually super amazing. Nice! I just don't get how you can store 25 cubes in your head at once, even if you forget 3 of them... woah it's magic



Haha thanks 



abunickabhi said:


> amazing.....hope to get AsR and 20+ points soon



Thanks! 


Berd said:


> Nice! Sup 25 next?



Thanks! Yeah I'll have to practice a bit more for it 



JZ said:


> GJ! Kaijun said next time he would try 30+ in mbf. Go for it!



Thanks!


----------



## G2013 (Jan 19, 2016)

It's crazy that some years ago the magic Maskow did like the double amount of cubes you did in the same time... I just can't think of him as someone from Earth XD

Congratulations anyway!! I can't do even 4 cubes!! xD


----------



## the super cuber (Jan 20, 2016)

G2013 said:


> It's crazy that some years ago the magic Maskow did like the double amount of cubes you did in the same time... I just can't think of him as someone from Earth XD
> 
> Congratulations anyway!! I can't do even 4 cubes!! xD



Yeah, thanks!


----------



## Akash Meena (Jan 20, 2016)

hey U studied in DPS Agra SHivam??
if U than i remember u


----------



## the super cuber (Jan 20, 2016)

Akash Meena said:


> hey U studied in DPS Agra SHivam??
> if U than i remember u



yeah i remember you


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 17, 2020)

Congrats on getting the 48/48 MBLD WR 2 years later. The record was an epic performance. Now the record stands at whopping 58 points. I hope the record can be pushed further with letter quads and better memory techniques.


----------

